# Rain on mystery island



## WolfyWolf (Apr 21, 2020)

So, I don't island hop a ton like most people, but when I do it's in bulk like most. I've just had 7 islands in a row with rain when it is not raining on my own island. Is there any significane to this? It feels really weird because I can't think of ever having had it rain on them before... at all.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 21, 2020)

Sometimes it happens, is a good opportunity to catch expensive fish.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 21, 2020)

I've had all of my mystery islands be raining on two separate days when it was sunny on my main island. Seems to be a feature. I used it to catch a coelacanth.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

Its pretty random although I had 2-3 nmt islands in a row that was raining, but sunny on my island.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't know if there's any significant reason but I've encountered rainy islands when mine is not or no rain when mine is. Yesterday I got an island that was dark grey and rainy and I felt cold watching my player ran around in a summer dress.


----------

